# Using the FE Exam Book For the PE



## JoeysVee (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone used the FE exam book with the PE? Anyone think it could be useful? Thanks!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 11, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Has anyone used the FE exam book with the PE? Anyone think it could be useful? Thanks!


In IL if i remember correctly that book was a forbidden reference in the PE exam room. might want to check with your state


----------



## buick455 (Aug 11, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> In IL if i remember correctly that book was a forbidden reference in the PE exam room. might want to check with your state


In VA it is allowed but I never used it.


----------



## MechGuy (Aug 11, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Has anyone used the FE exam book with the PE? Anyone think it could be useful? Thanks!


I didn't use it, but I don't think it would be very helpful.


----------



## latin_trumpet (Sep 3, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Has anyone used the FE exam book with the PE? Anyone think it could be useful? Thanks!


I used it as one of my reference books for the PE exam. I found it very helpful to find general stuff such as moment of inertia formulas, equations for beam deflection, etc.


----------



## goodal (Sep 8, 2009)

IMHO it seems like the info in the FE book would be too academic for the PE. not to mention all that is already in the MERM.


----------



## carlos2 (Sep 26, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Has anyone used the FE exam book with the PE? Anyone think it could be useful? Thanks!


I used the FE Quick Reference for the Mechanical PE Exam and it was helpful to answer a few of the morning questions. I tabbed the FE Quick Reference with the same color subject tabs that I used for the Quickr Reference for the Mechanical PE exam.

Good luck!

Carlos Chapek, PE

www.testprepessentials.com


----------



## buick455 (Sep 26, 2009)

I solved every problem on the last two exam attempts with the MERM with the exception of one or two problems that I can remember.

In working the six minute solutions and NCEES problems I made an index of all the references I used by chapter. Then I went back through them and when I finished I only used the MERM (&gt;90%), Shigley (bearings and gears), Marks, Machinery Handbook, my College Statics book, and the Lineburg conversions book. I guess the point is the fewer books you use to work example problems the better as time is a big factor on this exam.


----------

